# Drone foundation



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I only use medium supers also, I've used beeswax drone foundation and Pierco green plastic drone frames, I had to cut down both in order to use them in my medium supers. But they both have worked out okay.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I cut the green Pierco frames down. If you want cut frames from me just PM. They are less than full deeps in the catalog. I have 52 available now.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

What I've found is just putting in a frame with no foundation between frames in the brood nest and they usually draw it out into drones for me, this time of year anyways.


----------



## Dragonfly130 (Dec 12, 2008)

I use Pierco and just cut the center of some of them out on a table saw. Left about an inch of the foundation along the edges. Put in position 3 or 7 in ten frame and they'll pull drone comb.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

As AmericasBeekeeper said, they will usually drawn an empty frame in the middle of the brood nest as drone if they don't have any yet. Why buy foundation?


----------

